# Comics  > Image Comics >  REVIEW: Copperhead, #4

## CBR News

In "Copperhead" #4 by Jay Faerber and Scott Godlewski, both Clara and Boo hunt down leads, each going into treacherous territory: Clara to the Badlands after dark and Boo into an old memory. 


_Full review here._

----------


## cc008

I really hate to say it... but I can't help but wonder how much fluff Copperhead's reviews are getting because Brian Vaughn called it his favorite new comic.  It's good... but not grabbing my attention as much as I'd hoped.

----------


## Detox

> I really hate to say it... but I can't help but wonder how much fluff Copperhead's reviews are getting because Brian Vaughn called it his favorite new comic.  It's good... but not grabbing my attention as much as I'd hoped.


In my honest opinion, this first arc has just been very bland. Maybe i'm missing something here but i'm not seeing where this amazing world building is taking place either. Ishmael has peaked my interest a little, but other than that I really don't have any interest in any of the characters. I must admit that Vaughn's comments were what got me excited about this book, and hell, maybe that's why I've stuck around. Well, that and the art is actually pretty damn good.

----------


## Jim Purcell

> I really hate to say it... but I can't help but wonder how much fluff Copperhead's reviews are getting because Brian Vaughn called it his favorite new comic.  It's good... but not grabbing my attention as much as I'd hoped.


I didn't even know BKV had an opinion on this comic. Doesn't Impact my views one way or another, Copperhead is one of the best new comics of the year. Jay Faerber own zone.

----------


## teej

Yea, I think it's been pretty good so far. In terms of writing and narrative flow it's head and shoulders above a lot of other Image books. Maybe not as distinctive or ambitious (yet) compared to its competition but stellar nonetheless.

I also think Scott Godlewski artwork and Ron Riley's coloring are a large part of why the series is so enjoyable. It's clean, bright, and easy to follow with great character expressions to boot.

----------


## quinnzel

I LOVED the first issue of this series. And then I was disappointed by the subsequent issues. There's moments of greatness but overall it's been kind of falling flat for me.

I will say, though, that this latest issue was probably my favorite issue since the first one. I'm not really sure why, but it made me excited about this book again.

----------


## thewarning

It's weird how Image released three space cop titles in such a small window.

I like this one the best out of the others, but my interest has been waning with each issue, alas.

----------


## Ying Ko

this book is kinda like Roche Limit, it should be better than it actually is. 

the premise is interesting, yet it fails to excite. the art is decent, but nothing special.

----------


## BogSurfer

I'm with a lot of you on this one. Got interested in the book due to Vaughn's comment, but I've found it to be pretty bland overall. It's certainly not bad, but never really stacks up against the other books I read the same week. I'll be closing out the arc with issue 5, but that'll most likely be it for me.

----------


## Zartan's Brother

I didn't know Vaughn likes Copperhead. So far the title's been a solid sci-fi western, and I've enjoyed the characters and tiny little world that have featured. I'm hoping to see some shorter arcs to follow up this one, and more development for Clara. More of her working alongside Boo would be nice too, instead of them interacting only in brief scenes.

----------


## The Fn Man

Love this book!


Just wondering if 11,000 copies sold per month is enough to keep this book going?

----------

